# 1 lumen red + 1 lumen green + 1 lumen blue



## redcar (Sep 21, 2006)

What would be the sum of 1 lumen magenta, 1 lumen green, and 1 lumen cyan? 

Would it be 1 lumen white or 3 lumens of white? (Generally speaking)

Redd


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Sep 21, 2006)

this has been mentioned before on CPF, see if you can find it.

if you can get the convergence and the correct output levels it should work.

regards.

john.


----------



## hotbeam (Sep 21, 2006)

it would result in 3 lumens of light but the resulting colour would not be white, it would be green/blue


----------



## s0crates82 (Sep 22, 2006)

hotbeam said:


> it would result in 3 lumens of light but the resulting colour would not be white, it would be green/blue



Indeed!

Remember:

Cyan Magenta Yellow

Red Green Blue


----------

